#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Sattahip Church/Assemblies of God

## dirtydog

This Church 5km from Sattahip on the road to Port Thungdong makes one wonder what Christians are doing with all their money, we drive round Thailand and see all the money being spent on Temples and how many there are of them and how nice they are and this is the best the Christians can do for Satahip?

I mean if they stuck St Pauls Cathedral in Sattahip it would be packed out each day and making loads of money, anyway this is the best the Christians could come up with for Sattahip.

----------


## friscofrankie

Looks like a chrch in back-water Fiji.  Missionaries would come to town and allthe fella would be hittin' me up for advances so they could "donate to the church."  Not sure about that, but I always told 'em them missionaries should be payin them.

----------


## Ice Maiden

Oooo new part to the forum.

That dosen't look like a pretty Church no, but it is still a place of worship nevertheless.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Oooo new part to the forum.
> 
> That dosen't look like a pretty Church no, but it is still a place of worship nevertheless.


Isn't every sqare cm of the world a place of worship, if one is so inclined.  Shoudln't the creator (whoever it might be) be worshipped in what he created, i.e. prestine nature?

And while I am at it, why not cut out the middlemen, i.e. priests, imams and munks and address your maker directly....?

----------


## aging one

Go have a look at ABAC university. Off the high road from Chonburi into BKK.  More impressive than the new airport.  Catholic money and its beautiful from afar and inside. The one with the big old tower sticking up in an organized looking big compound. To the left going to Pattaya, and to th right coming back.

----------


## klongmaster

> That dosen't look like a pretty Church no, but it is still a place of worship nevertheless.


IM: It would certainly be a better place for you right now than auditioning for a gogo bar run by the russian mafia...

I despair for you...but what can one do

----------


## Penzman

Sheez, the nearest Jet gas station  has a bigger exterior washroom than this. It also looks like it's not "on the level".

Isn't that HMK's crests  between both doors?

----------


## Woodentop

For anyone who's interested, there has been a beautiful large church built on the land adjacent to Tesco Lotus  on Sukhimvit Road (Highway 3) in Sattahip town.

----------

